
Amazon Flex drivers are using bots to cheat their way to getting more work - Shank
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/09/amazon-flex-drivers-use-bots-to-get-more-work.html
======
imtringued
We all know how this is going to end. Amazon bans the bots and then offers
their own bot service in exchange for a fee.

------
cheez
I am so unhappy that this type of thing is happening... I always tip well for
the delivery apps though.

